# Transition Syren?



## Yazzle Dazzle (Jun 27, 2007)

Has anyone else ordered theirs yet?


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

I put my deposit down last month. Now, I am just waiting  Let the fun begin.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Yep, I ordered one last month.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

So what color did you guys get and how are you building it?

I went with the black and am building it myself instead of going with one of the build kits. I'm still collecting up parts and deciding on a fork, but I'm most excited about getting a new wheelset with blue hadley hubs. I'm also thinking of going with a 1x9, which my husband thinks is ridiculous, but I think I'd love. (derailleurs are my nemesis) He also thought I'd hate the singlespeed, so who knows. I guess I can always change it if he's right!


----------



## Yazzle Dazzle (Jun 27, 2007)

Black, FR Dual ring kit, 66RC-3, DHX Air. I just hope the weather's decent the week it comes in, this waiting is so hard and I can't wait to ride it!:thumbsup:


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Yazzle Dazzle said:


> Black, FR Dual ring kit, 66RC-3, DHX Air. I just hope the weather's decent the week it comes in, this waiting is so hard and I can't wait to ride it!:thumbsup:


We have nowhere to ride around here now- everything is under snow. But I'm planning a riding trip down to southern Utah in late January, so fingers crossed that I can get it by then. I may be scavenging parts off of my AS-X, but that'll work...


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

You all girls should come to Los Angeles and ride under the beautiful sunshine in the 60's. Transition Syren party.
Mine is going to be White with Marzocchi 66 and Roco Air TST R, WTB LaserDisc with Hadley hubs, Magura Louise, Thomson stem/seatpost, Azonic B-52 Handlebar, XT group, Race FAce Deus crankset, e-thirteen chain guide. 
Basically, building from scratch to save weight to possibly climb.
Really excited about it.
I wonder if it's really coming out in January.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

mtb888 said:


> You all girls should come to Los Angeles and ride under the beautiful sunshine in the 60's. Transition Syren party.
> Mine is going to be White with Marzocchi 66 and Roco Air TST R, WTB LaserDisc with Hadley hubs, Magura Louise, Thomson stem/seatpost, Azonic B-52 Handlebar, XT group, Race FAce Deus crankset, e-thirteen chain guide.
> Basically, building from scratch to save weight to possibly climb.
> Really excited about it.
> I wonder if it's really coming out in January.


I'd love to! I've also been wondering about when they'll really show up. My dealer said he'd check again after christmas... Website still says January.

I'm going with the coil shock, but we have a collection of air shocks at home that I think will fit, so I may swap it out and see which I like better. I just haven't ridden a bike with an air shock that felt as good as a coil yet.

I'm still stuck debating forks.

66 ATA = 140-180mm travel 5.93lbs
55 ATA = 125-165mm travel 4.64lbs

I mean as much as more travel always tends to sound better, I've been riding a Fox 36 Van R on my AS-X for a couple years and that's only got 160mm of travel and it feels like plenty. So do I need 180? That's a pretty good weight savings going with the 55.

Decisions, decisions, decisions....


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

lucky, lucky, lucky girls!


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

55 vs 66. Very interesting. I have never used coil shocks or had a travel more than 5 inches, so this will be an interesting and exciting change for sure. I don't think my Titus Motolite can take my abuse much more ... I have to ship my fork to Fox Talas for service after 5 months of use.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

mtb888 said:


> 55 vs 66. Very interesting. I have never used coil shocks or had a travel more than 5 inches, so this will be an interesting and exciting change for sure. I don't think my Titus Motolite can take my abuse much more ... I have to ship my fork to Fox Talas for service after 5 months of use.


This is actually going down in rear travel for me from my AS-X, so it seems a little odd to go with a bigger fork, but then the 66 is one they spec is with, so...

Wouldn't it be nice if you could just go out and demo the bike you want and trade out forks and shocks until you figure out just what you want? (Considering I couldn't even get to see the bike in person, I'm really daydreaming...)


----------



## Yazzle Dazzle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Syren party*

I think a Syren party sounds great! I don't see myself taking a trip to Cali or Utah soon, but you can bet I'll be at Whistler next summer. Or, if you guys pass through the Seattle area, I can show you some local trails here.

Yeah, it would be nice to test ride different options on a bike (especially to _trail_ test) but we all know that will never happen. I hope that most gals who are interested in getting a Syren have the option to see, feel, and test the bikes out. I don't know if the specific marketing of the bike will keep shops from ordering an assortment of sizes for people to choose from. I think a lot of people are going to be impressed with this bike, including the guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

I know... wouldn't that be so nice to try out everything? Bikes, shocks, brakes, etc. etc. 
I would love to go to Whistler next summer. I am going to this almost 1 week long women's downhill clinic run by sacredride people in BC, so I may not make it to whistler. 
How did you girls decide about the sizes? I am still thinking small vs medium based on what the girls said earlier. I ordered small and am 5'3.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

mtb888 said:


> I know... wouldn't that be so nice to try out everything? Bikes, shocks, brakes, etc. etc.
> I would love to go to Whistler next summer. I am going to this almost 1 week long women's downhill clinic run by sacredride people in BC, so I may not make it to whistler.
> How did you girls decide about the sizes? I am still thinking small vs medium based on what the girls said earlier. I ordered small and am 5'3.


I'm 5'8" and ordered a medium. I pm'd Sharon, who reviewed the bike for a muddbunnies article, and ran into the Transition guys on a trail in Downieville when they were on their way to Interbike. Unfortunately the Syren was buried at the bottom of their van so I couldn't see it. But I traded a bunch of emails with them too and the recommended the medium. And it made me feel a bit better to get recommendations from guys who have seen me ride at least.

I will be in Whistler again this summer though! We don't have dates set, but after our 5 days in Whistler last year we're going back for 2 weeks this year. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Yazzle Dazzle (Jun 27, 2007)

I had the chance to try both the small and medium and preferred the medium, and I'm 5'2". The small will fit but I prefer a little bigger bike in general. How fortunate that Transition is located just 2 hours north of Seattle!


----------



## MizzBlood (Aug 23, 2007)

I have not ordered my syren yet, but Kevin and Kyle were nice enough to let me borrow the large proto type frame with the promise that i have to buy one right when they come out. I really want to keep the raw frame but i guess i will be getting the baby blue, since my preston was black and my gran mal is white. I plan to run it as i have it set up right now with the exception (undecided) of a single ring up front. Right now i have it setup with tbc wheels, a 66 sl ata which i absolutly love and a dhx coil in the rear. I know that the coil adds a bit of weight but i rode the medium frame with a dhx air and it just didn't feel the same as a coil shock. right now i think that she weighs about 38lbs. i ran it like this up at whistler and absoultly loved it. I must say it definately exceeded my expectations. I went with the 66sl ata because i can have it in 7in mode at whistler or turn it down to 6 for riding my local trails.


----------



## Yazzle Dazzle (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey MizzBlood, glad to see you in the forums! Kevin and Kyle are definitely very cool guys, so generous! Looking forward to riding our Syrens together.


----------



## valentinweitz (Oct 13, 2007)

new review:
http://www.transitionbikes.com/2007/Blog.cfm
look at: 01/21/08 (by Kevin Menard)


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

*What size?*

Hello,
My gf is looking into getting a Syren after trying a Nomad (I mean sitting on one, we have too much snow for a test ride) and fiding the standover on the Nomad to be non-existant. She is 5'4" (or so she thinks!) but she does have a 29 3/4" standover. 
I (we) are curious to know what sizes people have ordered with similar inseams.
Also, as a sidenote, I e-mailed Transition today and was told by kevin that the Syren's should be available mid-Marchish!
Thank you for your help,
Eric


----------



## Yazzle Dazzle (Jun 27, 2007)

I've a 30" inseam and chose the medium. I chose the medium so I could have more cockpit room for manuevering the bike around since I like to do a lot of jumps, drops and downhilling. I tested the small as well and while I can say there was contact with the top tube and my shorts, I could still comfortably put my feet down while sitting in the saddle (mid-height on the seat post), and it was much better stand over than the Nomad I'd tried as well!

Also, if you plan on ordering one, do it soon. I hear much of this first shipment is spoken for...


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you,
Are you the same person that did the write up on NSMB? If you are, great write up and even better riding (saw the photos).
The only concern would be purchasing the bike without trying. I am guessing the medium would fit better as the dimensions compare better to the small Nomad but with more standover. 
Thank you once agin,
Eric


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

has anyone been told when they will receive theirs?


----------



## Yazzle Dazzle (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been told mid March as well... Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## SpecRider96 (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok so any of you hear get your syren yet?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

SpecRider96 said:


> Ok so any of you hear get your syren yet?


Not yet. I heard Transition was supposed to get them and ship them out to the shops on the 26th. Fingers crossed....


----------



## Yazzle Dazzle (Jun 27, 2007)

They arrived at the Seattle port on the 26th, then have to go through customs, then make the trip to Bellingham to be received, then shipped out. Any day now...


----------



## MizzBlood (Aug 23, 2007)

*humm.....*

they came in to day and i picked mine up  here are some pictures. The black is awsome!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

MizzBlood said:


> they came in to day and i picked mine up  here are some pictures. The black is awsome!


Woohoo!!! I have a black one coming my way too. Can't wait!! My new fork just came in the mail the other day - I ended up getting a Lyric Solo Air. What's going on yours?


----------



## MizzBlood (Aug 23, 2007)

I am putting my 66 ATA I got last year. Kevin and Kyle were nice enough to let me borrow the large proto type frame for the last couple of months and i had it on that. and it works awsome!


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

What a beautiful black frame!!! They weren't kidding about the glitter. May be mine will arrive next week to CA! Looks like we are going to have lots of Syren photos in the next few weeks. Very cool, ladies:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Just saw this bike in the back of MTB Action. Looks sweet. 
I hope it's worth the wait for you guys.


----------

